# Maybe carpenter ants.



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

dust? looks like a freekin woodpecker was up there:laughing:


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

My limited experience with carpenter ants tells me that sawdust is much too coarse for them. Usually, with CA's, it's very fine and powdery. 

Someone else who knows more will weigh in soon! In the meantime, clean that up and see if more shows up the next day.


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

my plan is to keep all there so I can see the accumulation. OR should I clean it out first..?


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

more dusts after 2nd night.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not ants, they would not leave big chips like that.
Call an exterminator.
Whatever it is, is distroying the strutual aspect of the home by remove that much wood.
Rats and squrrels will tear wood up like that.
Not saying that what it is but I've seen it before.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Whatever it is needs to be delt with *QUICK* or you will be looking at the sky through the roof soon


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree with the others - call an exterminator! They'll walk in, take one look, and say "Oh that's xxxxxx", and start a treatment plan. 

I really don't think it's carpenter ants, but whatever it is, is eating wood, and that's never a good thing. make that call!


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

We have opened the metal rackets and exposed all wood on the ceiling. No obvious big holes. Couple of ants fell down. Carpenter ants. 

If they were squirrels or mice, we should have seen visible routes,. no?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, al I can say, at least from my monitor, that "debris" is bigger than any ants I have ever seen


----------

